# Petition for tesoros



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Please take 30 seconds to sign this petition. 

https://www.change.org/p/environmen...otat-and-the-licence-modification-for-oophaga


----------



## stu&shaz (Nov 19, 2009)

Julio,

Is it ironic that I just thought "oh soddit" I'm going to bang this up in Science and conservation it's a good 'cause folks just aren't seeing it.

thankyou kind sir

jees always knew you were a clever sod,but cross atlantic telepathy

WOW

Stu


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

There were 108 views as I started this reply. That should mean those 108 people should have signed it by now, if they didn't earlier. Even if someone can't justify sending them $1 to themselves (Really!?!?!), I don't see why not at least sign this dang thang  

Step up!


----------



## Aldross (Dec 30, 2013)

Many of the views are probably those of use that have already signed.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Yeah thought it would get lost in this thread and would get more visibility if it had its own.



stu&shaz said:


> Julio,
> 
> Is it ironic that I just thought "oh soddit" I'm going to bang this up in Science and conservation it's a good 'cause folks just aren't seeing it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Aldross said:


> Many of the views are probably those of use that have already signed.


That is my hope


----------

